# Just Purchased: Oris Aquis Date 40mm!



## stockman01

Hey all,

New to the forum, but have been browsing around over the past few months as I figured out what my first higher-end watch purchase would be! Ended up picking up this Oris Aquis 40mm yesterday with a black ceramic bezel after reading this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/new-40mm-aquis-916743.html) by member TTL and trying on a few at a local AD.

So far, I absolutely love this watch - I can't stop wearing it! I've never owned or handled any other high-end watches like Tag Heuer or Omega, so I honestly can't discuss the relative build quality. On an absolute basis, however, I can say that the watch feels super strong. The crown feels sturdy I can, however, say that this watch is light years ahead of my Fossils and automatic Bulova :-d

A quick note on my favorite features; I absolutely love the design of the watch, and the fact that this is original and not a homage makes it that much better. The ceramic bezel has a beautiful glossy look to it, and the see-through case back is a wonderful feature, especially seeing as the watch still keeps a 30 bar pressure rating. Additionally, the Oris bracelet is amazing - easily one of the best features of the watch. Anyone who has handled one will probably know what I'm talking about, they're just super comfortable. Some have complained that the 40mm bracelet is too small, especially around the clasp. Though it does get a bit small, this does not bother me at all.

A few of my friends asked me why I went with the 40mm over the 43mm. The quick answer is that I have never been a fan of larger watches. Call me a contrarian, but I just can't go along with the "bigger is better" watch trend. To go a little more in depth, I felt the 40mm had a classier look on my wrist while the 43mm gave off a much more sportier look; I prefer a classy look over sporty. One other factor that was important to me is that the watch fit under my shirt cuffs; I find myself wearing cuffed shirts often, and my 43mm bulova always gets caught on the end of my cuffs! Problem solved with the 40mm Oris.

As I mentioned earlier, this is my first time posting here, so I'm not sure if I've left out any common details that people like to know about. Feel free to ask questions and I'll answer to the best of my ability 

Also, could someone tell me how to upload photos? I'm trying to upload a few pics of the Oris from my computer but a message comes up saying the photos exceed the size to upload for their file type (JPG).

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## sticky

The Aquis, no matter what its size, is an excellent watch from a company that makes very nice watches to start with. The Oris bracelets are especially nice and I have often heard it said that they are as good, if not better, than Omega bracelets.
You will need to re-size the image so that its KB size is acceptable to WUS. Google is probably the best way of sorting this out for your type of computer.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Glad you enjoy your Aquis! I'd like to see more pictures of the 40mm version. Upload your photos to Photobucket and copy the IMG url.


----------



## stockman01

Figured out the pic sizing, thanks! I took these with my iPhone, apologies if the pic quality isn't the best.

Fits perfectly under my shirt cuff.
















Loving the classy look of this bracelet.








The bracelet might seem small if you're into large watches...I think the size is fine.








The design of the face and ceramic bezel is beautiful.








The crown feels really strong, and those screwed in crown guards look sharp.








Can't forget about the famous red rotor!


----------



## stockman01

Will upload more pics later!


----------



## GoodLord

Congratulations on a very fine watch purchase ...and welcome to the Oris forum Stockman01 - I hope you enjoy your Aquis for many years to come.

All you have to do now - if you're anythin' like me - is try and conquer the lustful urges to buy another ...and another ...and another Oris! 

Cheers


Mark


----------



## ricerocket

Good choice on the 40mm. The bigger one does look a bit more flashy, but in the long run, I think 40mm is a better choice. Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## sticky

That 40mm looks great on you.


----------



## jkpa

Congrats. This is the EXACT watch I'm saving up for now. Trying not to waste $200-$300 here and there and hold out for the Aquis 40mm! Thanks for the pictures - this just makes me want it more. Really great looking watch in the perfect size and a supreme quality to price ratio if all the reviews I've heard here about Oris watches hold true.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## mpalmer

Oris is great value for money in a Swiss watch. Congrats on your new Aquis!


----------



## Danny Escobar

Hello All. Also first time poster and also recently bought the Oris Aquis 40mm. Mine's on a rubber strap. Beautiful watch but there's a part of me that wishes the strap was wider. I had tried the 46mm; the face of which was ridiculously big so i went with the 40mm. 
I can't stop looking at it cos it's so fine looking but there's a seed growing within me that will soon grow into me wanting a new watch!!! Yikes.


----------



## ten13th

Danny Escobar said:


> I can't stop looking at it cos it's so fine looking but there's a seed growing within me that will soon grow into me wanting a new watch!!! Yikes.


You must feed the seed...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

40mm looks perfect. Congrats!


----------



## sticky

I think the 40mm Aquis has an interhorn width of 21mm compared to 26mm on the 43mm one.


----------



## TTL

Beautiful watch! Hope you love yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## NickJacobLee

Absolutely beautiful. Was just wondering what the price difference is between the 43mm and the 40mm Aquis?


----------



## PatjeB

Looking great especially on the bracelet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

NickJacobLee said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Was just wondering what the price difference is between the 43mm and the 40mm Aquis?


I don't think there is a price difference. I could be wrong if they came out at different times though.


----------



## Timestop74

Bump for an awesome watch. My first watch was the Oris TT3 titanium/carbon fiber chronograph. Divers were never up on my prioriity list until recently but the Oris divers line has always been what's been keeping divers in mind. I like their style best by far. and with the 40mm ( I have small 6.5 in wrists) soooooo tempting. I also like the bracelet taper and classier look of the 40mm. To me if they don't taper it tends to look like a sweat band on your wrist. My tt3 tapers quite a bit from the case. I also like the more matte,brushed looking bezel. Less blingly and plasticy if you know what I mean. The gray one or if they did blue with orange markers that would be nice. Titanium too! I'm on the lookout for deals on em that's for sure.

Great looking watch


----------



## zaxsingh

Congrats on the new watch ... Fabulous!!

How much is the 40mm? And how much is the 45/46mm? I'm more inclined towards bigger watches ....


----------



## ddafoe

zaxsingh said:


> Congrats on the new watch ... Fabulous!!
> 
> How much is the 40mm? And how much is the 45/46mm? I'm more inclined towards bigger watches ....


I just recently stopped in at a local Oris dealer and looked at the 43mm Aquis Date. I have a 7" wrist and try to stay around 42mm and a low profile. The 43mm fit really well and didn't look too big on me, although it was pushing the size limit for me. When I asked about the 40mm the AD didn't know it existed and looked in his latest Oris literature and said he didn't see any of that size.

I would love to compare a 40mm and 43mm hands on. I found the 40mm on the Oris site but only noticed the black, grey, silver, and white face. Unless I'm just missing them on their site, Blue and some of the other interesting color options seem to be only available in 43mm...


----------



## bbuckbbuck

say what?



sticky said:


> I think the 40mm Aquis has an interhorn width of 21mm compared to 26mm on the 43mm one.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

ddafoe said:


> I just recently stopped in at a local Oris dealer and looked at the 43mm Aquis Date. I have a 7" wrist and try to stay around 42mm and a low profile. The 43mm fit really well and didn't look too big on me, although it was pushing the size limit for me. When I asked about the 40mm the AD didn't know it existed and looked in his latest Oris literature and said he didn't see any of that size.
> 
> I would love to compare a 40mm and 43mm hands on. I found the 40mm on the Oris site but only noticed the black, grey, silver, and white face. Unless I'm just missing them on their site, Blue and some of the other interesting color options seem to be only available in 43mm...


I literally can't find the black aquis 40mm anywhere!


----------



## gagnello

The AD I got it from needed to order it directly from Oris North America. They only had 2 there, which both ended up having QC issues, so my watch ended up coming directly from Oris in Switzerland. Pretty long ordeal, but worth it in the end.


----------



## NickU

Congrats and welcome aboard! Great looking watch matey, good choice indeed


----------



## pdsf

bbuckbbuck said:


> I literally can't find the black aquis 40mm anywhere!


Not even grey market? I thought I had seen it over at .


----------



## KWGOOD1980

You inspired me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Very nice!


----------



## TTL

Congratulations!


----------



## loveit

I know I am resurrecting an old thread, but can someone tell me the width of the band/bracelet where it meets the watch on the 40mm? I hear many say that the bracelet was too narrow. How narrow is it? My guess is 20mm. Am I close? I know that the lug width is really narrow because of the design. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## heatharnold

I just purchased the 43mm black dial version! It was used and the bracelet had been brushed professionally- or so I was told. I've done it before on several watches and it looked good so I'm not worried. Should be here Friday. I've had three TT1 Divers in the past. I wish I had tried on the 40mm version. The 43mm is big, but I like large watched. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagnello

loveit said:


> I know I am resurrecting an old thread, but can someone tell me the width of the band/bracelet where it meets the watch on the 40mm? I hear many say that the bracelet was too narrow. How narrow is it? My guess is 20mm. Am I close? I know that the lug width is really narrow because of the design. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


I believe it is 20mm and tapers to 18 at the clasp.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

Can anyone give me the thickness and the lug to lug of a 40mm Oris Aquis? Also, just curious; i have read horror stories of people losing their watch then diving - would it be impossible to fit a nato strap on this one? From pictures their system seems to make it more difficult, but is it impossible? Or can you get a special Oris nato strap?


----------



## RNHC

The specifications I got for Oris Aquis 40mm w/bracelet -- Lug Width = 21 mm; Clasp width = 17 mm; Case length = 48mm; Case height = 12mm; Weight = 150 g.


----------



## Knisse

RNHC said:


> The specifications I got for Oris Aquis 40mm w/bracelet -- Lug Width = 21 mm; Clasp width = 17 mm; Case length = 48mm; Case height = 12mm; Weight = 150 g.


Thank you, those measurements are actually quite thin, epsecially the 12 mm thickness - i thought it would be 'fatter', definitely positive so far..

I have another worry that i hope someone can assist me with, if you look at previous versions of the Oris Diver then it kind of looks like a donut, pictures like this one has me worried, would you say the newer versions looks the same or?








And of course the strap thing, is it possible to strap a nato on? Or does anyone know if Oris makes other than the rubber/bracelet strap?

Thanks!


----------



## RNHC

As far as I know, Oris Aquis Date is similar but it's not as donut shaped as the old case. Here is an excerpt from gmtminusfive.com:

_"The secret ingredient to the wearability of this 43mm case is its shape. Hold the watch at eye level and you'll notice how the sides of the case aren't straight. As you move from the case back to the bezel, the case angles inward, making the diameter of the case back greater than the diameter of the bezel. So the 43mm is what's against your wrist while the slightly smaller bezel makes it look like you're wearing a 42mm watch."

_Since 40mm is just a smaller version of 43mm, the observation applies to 40mm as well - 40mm wears like 39mm.


----------



## Mediocre

Congratulations, glad you enjoy it! They offer one of the best bracelets for the money IMHO


----------



## RNHC

Knisse said:


> And of course the strap thing, is it possible to strap a nato on? Or does anyone know if Oris makes other than the rubber/bracelet strap?


I don't see how Nato would be possible with the proprietary lug setup. I have never seen Oris Aquis with Nato strap. However, I did see Aquis with custom leather straps. Oris only makes rubber and bracelet.


----------



## Knisse

Thank you RNHC, nice of you. I must admit i still have two concerns, the less donut shape, but still perhaps abit. And the fact that i am hesitate of wearing a watch into the ocean without a nato strap (i have read multiple horror stories of people losing their watch in the water, i need the safety of the double protecting with a nato. 

Right now this watch is in competition with the Omega 2254 and Aqua Terra models; basically i like the Omegas, but i dislike the price development of Omega and i think that you can get similar build quality with Oris, but i do not want save some bucks buying a watch that i think are lacking.. Ohh the difficulties of chosing watches


----------



## UKMike

Just to confirm there is no way to fit a NATO strap to an Oris Aquis because of the non-standard lug. Whilst the strap/bracelet might be described as 20 or 26mm depending on the model, the actual lug width is more like 12mm (not measured). This means you are limited to the Oris bracelet, the Oris rubber strap or a cut down leather strap (which may turn out badly because it might tend to stretch more).

This lug design and the polished links have been the only things holding me back from buying an Aquis - apart from finding the money of course - but the watch is so beautifully crafted and styled that it is on my list as a gift to myself for a very significant birthday coming up soon. I particularly like the way the bezel flows into the crystal, very elegant for a diver. And the dials are superb. I will be leaving it on the bracelet. 

It is true that at present, not all the finishes are available across the Aquis range - the blue dial being one of those that isn't available on the 40mm. As far as I am aware there are 36mm (ladies), 40mm, 43mm and 46mm versions of the watch.


----------



## lferg

I have the 43 with the blue bezel. I wear it more than my Omega and PAM. I hope they never "develop and in-house movement". That would make the price go up to the point the value would not be above that of almost all other independent watch companies. I will buy more Oris' for sure.


----------



## Knisse

@Mike. Thanks, that really is a factor that draws me away from Oris, i like to have the option of aftermarket straps. Especially the Nato strap, a must if you go in the water/ocean in my opinion. 

@Iferg, i completely agree that the price point is one of the main thing for Oris - good quality at affordable prices (if you but from the grey market, retail it is about as bad at some entry Omega)


----------



## JRMARTINS

Knisse said:


> @Mike. Thanks, that really is a factor that draws me away from Oris, i like to have the option of aftermarket straps. Especially the Nato strap, a must if you go in the water/ocean in my opinion.
> 
> @Iferg, i completely agree that the price point is one of the main thing for Oris - good quality at affordable prices (if you but from the grey market, retail it is about as bad at some entry Omega)


The Oris Force Recon comes with a lug adapter for natos. Just hope they have plans to make one for the aquis.


----------



## loveit

I had a 43mm green Aquis and sold it-- I didn't wear it much because it was so heavy-- I am a woman with 6 inch wrists. The women's style was just too small for my tastes. While visiting an Oris AD when I was on a trip, I fell in love with the 40mm and bought one. I love it-- perfect compromise in my opinion. I've owned Oris watches before and have really thought them a good buy at the price. I also wear a 41.5mm Seamaster and a 36mm Datejust. 

As for the strap issue, the screws in the lugs seem so much more secure to me than the traditional spring bars. Oris uses Locktite I think on the threads. I tore up a screwdiver trying to get these loose and ended up going to a jewelry store where an employee and I each held a screwdriver to get the lug screws loose. (Since then I bought a set of higher quality steel srewdrivers). If you use Locktite on the threads, you'll never loose this watch! 

As for lug width, the area on this watch is a small 9mm. The bracelet is beautiful, and if it is too much bling, you can easily have the shiny parts made into a brushed finish. The rubber strap is super cool, too-- I opted for the stainless one, though. Soon after I got it I had wished I had gone for the rubber strap, so I tried my own solution and bought a silicone strap in 22mm and then did some trimming. I'm pleased with it, even though if I did it again I would be better with the cutting. On this particular rubber band, the middle portion is exactly 9mm, so it looks almost like it belongs there. After trimming the excess and only leaving the 9mm, I don't think this is as strong and wouldn't wear it diving with this strap, but it does work for normal wear. As I love metal bracelets, I bet I will switch it back sometime soon, but I am enjoying something different with the silicone band for the time being.


----------



## nordwulf

UKMike said:


> Just to confirm there is no way to fit a NATO strap to an Oris Aquis because of the non-standard lug. Whilst the strap/bracelet might be described as 20 or 26mm depending on the model, the actual lug width is more like 12mm (not measured). This means you are limited to the Oris bracelet, the Oris rubber strap or a cut down leather strap (which may turn out badly because it might tend to stretch more).


I was researching Nato strap for my Aquis and there is a custom strap available. https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/finally-custom-nylon-strap-oris-gasgasbones-content-1442034.html










The lug design is what makes the Aquis unique instead of a copy of all the other average diver watches. I cut a couple of leather straps and the 12mm width after cutting it down to size is not stretching at all. The Oris rubber strap is very good on the Aquis but I like it even more on a leather strap.


----------



## Knisse

Northlander said:


> I was researching Nato strap for my Aquis and there is a custom strap available. https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/finally-custom-nylon-strap-oris-gasgasbones-content-1442034.html
> The lug design is what makes the Aquis unique instead of a copy of all the other average diver watches. I cut a couple of leather straps and the 12mm width after cutting it down to size is not stretching at all. The Oris rubber strap is very good on the Aquis but I like it even more on a leather strap.


Awesome! Thank you. Please post the results you got. If i can get decent leather and nato straps when Oris is back in the race against the Omega 2254 (or Aqua Terra) as i like their look and especially that they are affordable used - the Omegas prices has skyrocketed to a place where i am not sure if its worth to spend my money.


----------

